# Keeping cool?



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Any one have tips or anything that can help stay cool in a fursuit? 

I plan on going to a con but its in summer. Besides the fan that already in them is there anything else i can do?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

Spend a few weeks filling your freezer with icecubes, when the day comes around plop allllll of them into the fursuit.

Instant success.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 26, 2010)

I would recommend getting this stuff:

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...1201163-Men-s-HeatGear-Longsleeve/1201163-301

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...1201167-Men-s-UA-HeatGear-Legging/1201167-001

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...pid8000284-Tactical-HeatGear-Hood/8000284-001

Keeps the suit itself from getting soaked and actually gets me very chilly when you get a good breeze against you.  

Other than this though I do not take any additional measures to keep cool, I get use to it


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 26, 2010)

Drink lots of cold water and try to stay inside.


----------



## addison (Feb 27, 2010)

I have also face the same problem as you feel because i also want to cool in a fursui and i am also drinking lemon and  cool place but it will not works properly so tell me the exact suggestion for that?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> I would recommend getting this stuff:
> 
> http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...1201163-Men-s-HeatGear-Longsleeve/1201163-301
> 
> ...


 
I have heard of this product before, i should look into it, thanks for the links.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 27, 2010)

I've never fursuited, but a damp, frozen kitchen towel draped around the neck has been a lifesaver in the kitchen when the swamp cooler went out.  You'll get a little wet, but it's amazing how effective it is.


----------



## Keryu (Feb 27, 2010)

What I've done is I've made a small vest out of the thinnest and most breathable material I could find, sewed in some large pockets, wrapped a few ice packs in paper towels and stick them in the pockets! Also, the key points to keep cool are your wrists and the back of your neck. The frozen kitchen sounds like a great Idea ^^


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 7, 2010)

Picked up a lunchbox Cryopak ice pack that I tuck in between my balaclava and my foam head. Once it melts, it becomes a heat sink.

A few years ago, I obtained a mascotter's cold vest: Black velour pockets each holding a flexible cold pak--one in front, one in back.

Also one of those cool bandanas with the water-activated gel beads inside. Wrapped about the neck.

I looked up Rocky Bluewinkle, the MLB mascot. He drinks a quart of Gatorade before a performance. I sip cold lemonade from a long straw when on parade. A spotter or a driver in an accompanying vehicle keeps it handy for me. Someone suggested that I install a water sack drink system with bite valve--the type one stuffs in back of a rucksack. That would ruin the effect of the costume. People tend to marvel when I sip through my muzzle.


----------



## Hyasinth (Mar 8, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> I would recommend getting this stuff:
> 
> http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...1201163-Men-s-HeatGear-Longsleeve/1201163-301
> 
> ...



DriStar (which you can get at Walmart) is similar (or the same) and cheaper.

Also- a fan inside the head helps, a partial is always good (less fur!) and they sell these bandanas you can put in cold water or in the fridge and wear them for hours to keep cool. (they're cheap too, usually around $5 max. I got mine for $3)


----------



## shadowulf (Mar 8, 2010)

I would for one get a undersuit saves sweat going into the suit but you can also get ice packs or someing of the simularity. If you can also have a inbuilt fursuit fan that helps a bunch


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> DriStar (which you can get at Walmart) is similar (or the same) and cheaper.
> 
> Also- a fan inside the head helps, a partial is always good (less fur!) and they sell these bandanas you can put in cold water or in the fridge and wear them for hours to keep cool. (they're cheap too, usually around $5 max. I got mine for $3)


 
I just heard about the wall-mart one couple days ago. I will check it out in couple days.
  My furrsuit is on order and being made, and it does have a fan there going to add.

I just had to get a full suit. I will check out the DriStar, cause sweating inside has also conserned me.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 8, 2010)

Uncomfortable hotness is unavoidable in my experience, but getting underarmor like furball said would help. 
I dunno. 

my mask is always uncomfortable to wear. I was bout to pass out when I wore it in this fashion show once. i was a mess!


----------

